# Re-recorded a little something



## starving4rtist (Jan 6, 2005)

Just finished working on this song. I know, I'm not the most amazing artist/singer, but I enjoy doing it. I'd love some feedback on it.

https://mywebspace.wisc.edu/vandeweghe/web/Dream.mp3


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 7, 2005)

nice work, i very surprised no one has commented on this yet! I really dig it - its going in my regular mp3 rotation. Thanks for sharing this mate!


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 7, 2005)

Lovely! I'm sad that I didn't get a chance to listen to this til I got home from work. Thanks for sharing this with us! I like it alot! I've never heard this song before, but I enjoyed it very much!

Zach


----------



## Karalee (Jan 7, 2005)

I just finished listenin. I liked it a lot, the whisperyness in your voice made me get "chicken skin"  keep up the awesome work


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 7, 2005)

mate, i've had a couple of other listens of the tune, I am really beginning to love this tune.  There are some beautiful subtle textures to your guitar playing and it has a beautiful meloncholy style that is slightly reminicent of Nick Drake.  gorgeous.

please keep recording, keep playing guitar and keep singing - it will only get better!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll have to have a listen when I get home. Unfortunately I do most of my lurking at work and this computer has no sound card


----------



## starving4rtist (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for everybody's comments!

I've recorded a few things before this, but I've never really been happy with them.  This is the first recording that I'm really proud of, and I'm glad to hear that you guys like it too.


----------

